# Resolved / deleted



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

Resolved. Thanks!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

When he's screaming or breaking things call the police.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

He's clearly oblivious as to how awful his behavior is when he's out of control playing games.


Set up a hidden camera and get this behavior on video. Make sure that you keep a copy of the videos someplace where he cannot get to them. After you have several videos of him acting this way, show him what he looks and sounds like.

If he still blows off your concern and does not change his behavior, then there is a big problem. His behavior is not acceptable and there is no way you should be living with this. And there is no way you should have to leave your home to give him free reign to act out and break things.

If he cannot control himself playing video games, then it's only a matter of time before he starts to act out like this when he's upset about non-game things... like if he's angry at you. And then you become the target.

How old are the two of you ? 

How long have you been married and/or with him?


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

What does he act like when you have an argument?


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*



no name said:


> I know what you may be referring to but honestly when we argue it's not volatile or even close to rage. It's really just games .


It's an important question to ask. I glad to hear that his behavior is limited to when he's in fantasy land playing games.

But he does need to learn to not damage things and carry on like he does.

It sounds like this is relatively new behavior. What else happened in his life about the time that he started to rage when he plays games?


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

@EleGirl beat me to it. I'd set up a camera, and have him see his own behavior, and sit down and have a heart to heart, about how either the behavior needs to stop, or the video games need to.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

Or tape it on your phone, then go to parties and show people and laugh about it. Nothing will get him to stop more than laughing at his behavior in front of other people.

But tell him you don't mind any more and you think it's cute. And giggle.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

Move his system into a barren concrete room, furnished with only a pallet on the floor?

Honestly! Why would a grown man think behaving this way is okay? He's breaking furniture! That's just out of control and not okay!

So, yes, record him and have him really see and hear what he's like when he's raging. Make sure he pays from his own pocket to replace any household goods (like furniture or decorative stuff) he breaks. If the consequences get spendy, he might just figure out a way to calm the hell down. Oh, and it might not hurt to tell him - very calmly and clearly - that the way he behaves when playing makes you want to NOT have sex with him.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

Good man? Hardly. A good man would play PS4.:grin2:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

I'm not given to hurling couches through the living room window, but one reason I don't like playing these games is that I take too much offense at being killed.

I think your H needs a new hobby.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*



Herschel said:


> Damn, they are right when they say the TAM people go for divorce before anything else. WOW! :laugh:


Nope, I posted that on the wrong thread. That's why I deleted the post.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*



EleGirl said:


> Nope, I posted that on the wrong thread. That's why I deleted the post.


I was a joke...you know, a joke!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*



Herschel said:


> I was a joke...you know, a joke!


Yes I get that it was a joke. 

But I also did not want to OP to see the post because the OP could have taken it wrong. She does not need that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*



Rowan said:


> Move his system into a barren concrete room, furnished with only a pallet on the floor?
> 
> Honestly! Why would a grown man think behaving this way is okay? He's breaking furniture! That's just out of control and not okay!
> 
> So, yes, record him and have him really see and hear what he's like when he's raging. Make sure he pays from his own pocket to replace any household goods (like furniture or decorative stuff) he breaks. If the consequences get spendy, he might just figure out a way to calm the hell down. Oh, and it might not hurt to tell him - very calmly and clearly - that the way he behaves when playing makes you want to NOT have sex with him.


I was thinking a padded room.... >


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

Tell him he needs to get better, that way he wins more often


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

.


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

One more thing , it seems to be this one game that triggers it - DESTINY ONLINE MULTIPLAYER. He won't stop playing it either even though he knows it makes him crazy angry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Hubby the xbox gamer rager!*

Must be a really crappy game. Maybe buy him a new one.


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

I know i ended this thread. I will like to conclude that he has stopped it for the time being anyways. I'd like to thank you for all your views . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

I see you deleted all your threads because everything in your life, and all your relationship problems including your husband's apparent video game addictions are all resolved. 

Looking at the dates you started and ended the threads it was about 2-3 weeks start to finish. 

That's amazing. 

Perhaps you can share what worked for you with all the helpful advice givers on TAM.


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

Please close this thread moderator. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Video games are _designed_ to pull people in and get their emotions worked up - apart from putting big $ in sellers pockets that's what its about. If you aren't worked up you aren't really into it.

But like everything, if he can't control his expression appropriately, it's time to give up that drug of choice


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2016)

This thread is old and ended a while ago . Please close it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Closing at OP request.


----------

